# LTC 291cc starter



## Peter R. (Oct 14, 2021)

Looking for Lauson or aftermarket 24002 starter for Craftsman blower with 291cc LTC motor (Stormforce) 
Live in Ontario Canada


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Peter, glad to have you at SBF.

I think you mean "LCT"... have you tried calling them direct? I have found their service very good, and likely they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## maverickjone3 (11 mo ago)

Seen?

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk


----------

